
Why Programmers Need Limits - cscalfani
https://medium.com/@cscalfani/why-programmers-need-limits-3d96e1a0a6db
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Just another same-old same-old post about how functional programming is the
way and the light, combined with a little bit of getting upset at music today
and how it's so vulgar.

